# One year ago today



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

One year ago today you left us Hana it feels like you’ve been gone for an eternity but your paw prints stay all over the days of our lives. The sun isn’t as warm and the sky a bit darker since you’ve gone. 
We miss you,
Love Papa and Lucky


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you :rip: Hana


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

They really do become a part of our heart forever....


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Death ends a life, not a relationship


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My deepest condolences. It was 5 months on Christmas day for us. The paw prints on our hearts are forever. Eventually the memories bring smiles and laughter.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you all


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

We miss them so.


----------

